# LIGHTBULBS



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

has anyone used a lightbulb by philips thats called plant and aquarium..?..if so is it any good?


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

those bulbs should be good :nod:


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

hmm..not sure about it tho...cuz each bubl is only 15 watts...people telling me to get 2 wats per gallon..so i need like 150 lol


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

depends on the plant you get. Are you doing a low wattage plant or high wattage? A low wattage plant will get away with your phillips bulbs. Im guessing you got it at a local home depot correct? I have one at home too but it gave a shady of white i didnt like so its in storage right now.


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

ya i got it at homedepot..but thing...the plants im doing are a.swords.....corkscrew vals and maybe java ferns and anubias..ppl telling me that these are like low light plants but im not too sure


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

dont get vals unless you want to have atleast three wats per gallon. they need tons of light.


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

you sure...tropica says like the light requirements are low - very high?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

illnino said:


> dont get vals unless you want to have atleast three wats per gallon. they need tons of light.










Three watts per gallon is TOO much!

I suggest you put some plant tubes like Hagen's Flora Glo.They are warm photosynthetic tubes that promotes plants growth and give to the tank and fish a beautifull colour...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

they can never have too much.


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

illnino said:


> they can never have too much.


 i think he means that the algae will start to grow with that much light.


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

> Hagen's Flora Glo


----------



## Ydav (Aug 17, 2004)

I just saw Plant growth by Philips at HomeDepot, those go up to 150w I think, there was no spetrum posted, so I wonder is those are the same as plant and aquarium ?

This is from Philips wbsite:
Incandescent Lamps

Watts: 150 
Bulb: BR-40 
Base: Med. 
Product Number: 046677-22725-6 
Ordering Code: 150BR/AGRO 6/1 
Volts: 120 
Package Quantity: 6 
Description: Agro-Lite Plant Light 
Class and Filament: C, CC-6 
M.O.L. (in.): 6 1/2 
Approximate life (hrs): 2000 









there is no Calvin rating







I wonder if they are good...

I wonder which rating do I need ? Plant and Aquarium have 27k I think


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

yep i think its the same thing


----------



## Ydav (Aug 17, 2004)

So I ca actually get 2 of those and grow anything I want in my tank ?


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

wait i just seen that u had edited it...im not sure man...lol...that will add to the heat of the tank....u shud try flouresent


----------



## Ydav (Aug 17, 2004)

Heat is not a problem, the tank temp is still above room temp, heat from a lamp means less work for the heater, my concern is if the spectrum is right. There is no spectrum posted by Philips.

Plus some fluoresced claim that they promote plant growth but not the algae growth, snails and cat-fishes make a nice snack for my piranha, algae control is an issue for me.

Thanks


----------

